# Ranger Phantom 168



## Redfish35 (Nov 11, 2012)

Has anyone ever propped this boat with a 70 2-stroke?


----------



## timj (Aug 31, 2011)

Call ken at Sarasota prop gods. I'm running a 60 high thrust 4 stroke and have a rxb4 13 pitch thatpowertech reccomended and he agreed. I'm having a minor whole shot issue which might need some changes to the blades but over all I love it . 6" on the plate no problem. Its just a little slow on the whole shot.


----------



## Redfish35 (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks man. What top speed are you getting with the RXB. I just ran the sww3 in a 16P. The hole shot is pretty awesome but I can't turn the RPM's. Only got 32mph at 5200 RPM's. I am either going to get the SCD4 or sww3 in a 14P and try that.


----------

